# Whats up with Troopers attitudes?



## BostonSoxWorldChamps (Mar 31, 2006)

Ok, so I was at Logan today and I saw a couple staties flip out on some limo drivers because they were double parked or parked on a corner. Like they were screaming at the top of their lungs at them. What ever happened to having a professional attitude?


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

BostonSoxWorldChamps said:


> Ok, so I was at Logan today and I saw a couple staties flip out on some limo drivers because they were double parked or parked on a corner. Like they were screaming at the top of their lungs at them. What ever happened to having a professional attitude?


You will shortly get several responces from troopers.

The popular one is "we have to act that way because we often work with backup over 50 miles away"...

Apparently they percieved the double parked stretch as a potential threat to their safety, and such an "attitude" was necessary as a preliminary use of force


----------



## BostonSoxWorldChamps (Mar 31, 2006)

I mean it just seems very unprofessional. I have been to other states and the police act very professional, call you Sir and just act in a way that a police officer should.


----------



## nevrehc (Mar 24, 2006)

Maybe it was the 10th time that day they told the jackass to move and he did not. He should be happy he's driving away away with a stern verbal warning other than a set of cuffs and a limo on a wrecker. Curious, shut your pie hole.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

*STFU *and get off this forum


----------



## BostonSoxWorldChamps (Mar 31, 2006)

You talking to me Mongo??


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

odd... I've parked funky at Logan before (right in front of a trooper, not in a limo of course) and the trooper just gave me a friendly wave, and I waved back. I went into the terminal to pick someone up. and came back out 15 min. later. We waved again and I left. I had no problems at all.

So whats the point to my story... I guess I really don't have one


----------



## ratwatcher (Aug 22, 2005)

Because they are big bad political connected troopers and your not! So move or I'll write you a ticket!!!


----------



## Enforcer174 (Apr 24, 2004)

I would also say that maybe the trooper was alittle loud because he probally deals with the same drivers down there everyday. I know the deal down there at Logan and you get sick of telling the same peolple to move who are illegally parked everyday.

They should be very agressive down there with what happened on 9/11 and make there presence known..

Just my 2 cents


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Where you there? Did you hear the conversation? Some people actually cop and attitude with the Troopers. It must be real nice to know all the facts and be able assess the whole situation (and comment on it) without knowing everything.

Curious George.. what is your problem? I've read your previous posts where you say you have friends that are Troopers and they told you a 90 is good for your first test, or something like that. Do you routinely dump on your friends' career choices? Where do you work? I should hope it has _never_ had any problems.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Mongo said:


> *STFU *and get off this forum


MMMM... Ithink that might be the sentiment here with most guys.


----------



## 193 (Sep 25, 2006)

How may Limos pull up to the stop at Logan? _Too many to count_.
How does a Limo Driver get tipped? _Depends on the risks he/she takes to please the fare._
_These Troopers give alot of discression to the Logan customers, you were not there and there is a need to keep open lanes when you take the risk you better get ready to take your lumps, I have to agree with NEVREHC if that's all he got was a tongue lashing he should be more than happy!!_


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

BostonSoxWorldChamps said:


> You talking to me Mongo??


Did you figure that out all by yourself??


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok boys and girls lets not get our underwear wrapped in a knot. Nothing good is going to come out of this thread except the bickering and sly remarks. 

Someone put this one to bed before I have to call the WAABULANCE


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

What part of the interaction did you see, the beginning, middle or end. Most likely the end.


----------



## BostonSoxWorldChamps (Mar 31, 2006)

The whole thing. 
Mongo, STFU yaself!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

BostonSoxWorldChamps said:


> Ok, so I was at Logan today and I saw a couple staties flip out on some limo drivers because they were double parked or parked on a corner. Like they were screaming at the top of their lungs at them. What ever happened to having a professional attitude?


Someday you too may become a cop and get the satisfaction of yelling at morons.
Until then, just keep getting jealous.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Positively sure that the limo drivers have been told twenty something times *that day* to move. These are the same drivers that are schooled in the parking situation every day, hell do the math....you can only say the same thing so many times to the same person before you lose it.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

BostonSoxWorldChamps said:


> The whole thing.
> Mongo, STFU yaself!


 mmm, Ive know idea if mongo is le or not but I suspect he is. Youve given enough info to be found already...probly a good time to NOT say anymore.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

BostonSoxWorldChamps said:


> The whole thing.


Kid, anyone can _*see*_ the whole thing. You don't _*know*_ the whole thing. Get the point yet?


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

They were so upset because the limo drivers could not understand English. Que


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

npd_323 said:


> odd... I've parked funky at Logan before (right in front of a trooper, not in a limo of course) and the trooper just gave me a friendly wave, and I waved back. I went into the terminal to pick someone up. and came back out 15 min. later. We waved again and I left.


You forgot to mention the part of your car getting hooked while you were in the terminal.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I had an emergency run for my mother who was at the airport and forgot her medication. The trooper on detail was more than understanding and let me park there for a few minutes. I guess it is how you present yourself to them. My experience with limo drivers have not been the best experiences as far as attitude goes! For every action you get an equal opposite reaction {laws of physics}


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I usually just flash my boobs and the troopers don't give me any problems.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> I usually just flash my boobs and the troopers don't give me any problems.


I would have have to examine them and make sure they were legit before you could park there.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I pick up a detail or two at Logan, and sometimes that place is just like trying to squeeze forty gallons of shit into a 20 gallon bucket. I worked there last Christmas weekend and it was a freakin zoo. 

I was working the ghetto terminal C, where the cheap flights are Air Trans, Jet Blue, Continental, and there are only enough spots at the curb for about 5 to 6 cars. Moving people along it was "merry f-ing xmas", and "f-you Trooper", and "WTF, why can't I sit here and wait for my passenger??" and wah wah wah. 

I had one older gentlemen get all pissy, had a meltdown, and decided to peel out his big ass Tahoe and almost run me over. I don't know where he thought he could go! We chased him down and hooked him for all kinds of violations. It's an engineering problem, and enforcement is just a band-aid.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

andy0921 said:


> I would have have to examine them and make sure they were legit before you could park there.


Be sure they aren't carrying more than 3 ounces of banned liquid either.......


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

USMCTrooper said:


> Be sure they aren't carrying more than 3 ounces of banned liquid either.......


Cylicone, I believe was one of those liquids still banned.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Bosoxchamps = Limo Driver
Curious George = Academy Dropout


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Killjoy said:


> Bosoxchamps = Limo Driver
> Curious George = Academy Dropout


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## 193 (Sep 25, 2006)

Are you guys still talking to this Goofball let's end it and get focused on some other stuff, There will be more to come.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

Anyone stuck behind the limo and moron traffic in terminal B at the end of the day would be praying for a trooper to provide the knuckleheads w/ special attention.


----------



## sherifflittle (Apr 19, 2005)

the troopers that yell at the top of their lungs are the type of guys that were shoved in lockers and had their school books knocked out of their hands in school so they are venting out all that anger thats been steaming inside for years...


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

sherifflittle said:


> the troopers that yell at the top of their lungs are the type of guys that were shoved in lockers and had their school books knocked out of their hands in school so they are venting out all that anger thats been steaming inside for years...


Your username speaks volumes


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

A more appropriate name would be "chicken little" or "little brain"...


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

sherifflittlepenis?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

andy0921 said:


> I would have have to examine them and make sure they were legit before you could park there.


I agree. They could be implanted with an explosive gel. We'd have to squeeze them repeatedly to make sure they're "legit"..


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

RPD931 said:


> I agree. They could be implanted with an explosive gel. We'd have to squeeze them repeatedly to make sure they're "legit"..


Maybe even get our dairy for the day


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

You guys are perverts. All I would do is put my face between them and go :NO:brrrrrrr..........brrrrrrr. J/K :naughty:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Barbrady said:


> You guys are perverts.


We know.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I am not a pervert!....Now , where is that stick of butter and my wetsuit?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

It's easy to see in this thread who is getting some and who isn't.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

No, i'm just a pervert. AKA normal guy


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

:innocent: im so pure the dead rise when i walk by


----------



## sherifflittle (Apr 19, 2005)

c'mon gentlemen im gonna quote coach bill " IT IS WHAT IT IS"..or "call it like i see it".......no need for the penis talk...im just saying whats on the mind...


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Try and milk these tig ol bitties, you pervs!!:
http://media.ebaumsworld.com/wmv/theinterview.wmv


----------

